# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Uit voorzorg controleer ik mijn borsten op knobbels

## Leontien

Eenmaal per twee jaar worden alle vrouwen tussen de 50 en 75 uitgenodigd om aan het bevolkingsonderzoek deel te nemen. Bij dat onderzoek worden röntgenfoto's van de borst(en) gemaakt. Het onderzoek vindt meestal bij u in de buurt plaats, in een speciale bus. Deelname eraan is vrijwillig en gratis.

Als u ervoor kiest uw borsten zelf af en toe te controleren, dan kunt u dat het beste doen één week ná de menstruatie. Borsten zijn dan over het algemeen minder gezwollen dan voor de menstruatie. Wanneer u uw borsten bevoelt, kan het onder de huid wat hobbelig aanvoelen. Dit is normaal en wordt veroorzaakt door het klierweefsel in de borst.

Een aantal symptomen kan op borstkanker duiden. Bij de volgende symptomen moet u zo snel mogelijk uw arts raadplegen:

een ongewoon knobbeltje in de borst;
schilfering en roodheid van de tepel kuiltje in de borst;
sinds kort ingetrokken tepel;
strenge(tje) naar de tepel;
vocht uit de tepel (bloederig, waterig, groen van kleur of melkachtig);
warm aanvoelende borst met een rode verkleuring van de huid;
een slecht genezend plekje;
pijnlijke, anders aanvoelende plek in de borst;
zwelling in de oksel.

Deze enquête gaat dus over of je je borsten controlleert op knobbels om vroegtijdig borstkanker te bestrijden. Als je dat doet, doe je dat dan tijdens de bevolkingsonderzoek of doe je dat zelf?

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!!!!

Bron: borstkanker.nl

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik daar zelf nog niet heel erg mee bezig ben, wel vind ik het belangrijk dat er meer aandacht aan besteed gaat worden. Laatst sprak ik een vrouwtje die nog begin 30 was, en ook borstkanker bleek te hebben, dit vind ik dan zo erg om te horen vooral omdat zo iemand dan nog hele jonge kinderen heeft!

Ookal ben ik nu nog jong, ik ga er voortaan wel meer op letten!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik let er wel op, komt ook omdat mijn oma (die ik nooit heb gekend) aan borstkanker is overleden en nog iemand die ik kende had borstkanker was 'genezen' verklaard en overleed vervolgens aan uitgezaaide hersen kanker.
Toen ik nog met mijn vriend had vroeg ik hem wel eens of hij iets anders voelde ter controle van mijn eigen bevindingen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Dat is idd wel een slim idee! Zal het ook eens aan de mijne vragen (heeft ie meteen weer een smoes om eraan te zitten  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Trouwens ook rot, genezen van borstkanker en vervolgens overlijden aan uitgezaaide hersenkanker. Gelukkig tot nu toe hier zelf niet echt mee te maken gehad, mn overgroot oma heeft geloof ik wel borstkanker gehad, en was hier ook van genezen, die is later overleden aan ouderdom.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Als je zelf twijfelt of het goed voelt is het een soort 'back-up' als vriendlief ook even controleert.. meeste partners weten echt wel hoe de borst van hun partner voelt en er extra aan zitten vinden ze helemaal niet erg  :Wink: 
Mijn oma had borstkanker, hebben ze haar borsten geamputeerd en bleek dat ze dat te laat hadden gedaan en dat het al uitgezaaid was... en ja vaak als mensen 'genezen' worden verklaard van welke kanker dan ook blijkt er vaak een minuscuul klein beetje over te zijn wat zich dan 'vrolijk' verder uitzaait  :Frown:

----------


## motorwybe

Dat daar nog over gepraat moet worden is eigenlijk wel heel stom. Mijn beide kinderen zijn hun moeder kwijtgeraakt aan kanker en je wilt niet weten wat voor ellende en verdriet dat tot in lengte van jaren oplevert.
Niet controleren ? Best hoor ! 
Oké, maar dan ook niet tranen laten rollen als je er te laat mee bij de chirurg komt en de boel te ver is uitgezaaid!
Mijn huidige partner controleerde wel regelmatig en vroeg me wat ik er van vond toen er "wat" zat.
Direct naar de oncoloog, die haar het "traject" instuurde met een besparende operatie als gevolg.
Resultaat : een verminking, maar ze is er nog !
En haar kleinkinderen hebben daardoor nog een oma.
Anders gezegd : Je hebt met die controle niet allen te zorgen voor je eigen lijf, maar ook voor de mensen in je directe omgeving, want als jij er niet meer bent zitten die jaren lang met de ellende en het verdriet.
Nog anders gezegd: jezelf niet controleren is een uiting van egoisme, laat staan van domheid en naiviteit!
Een ervaringsdeskundige.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Motorwybe,
Ik ben het met je eens, zelfcontrole en later de naar de 'verplichte' controle gaan is zeker belangrijk en een goede voorzorgsmaatregel!
Zoals jij al aangeeft over je partner, zij was er vroeg bij en dus is het goed afgelopen, als je te laat bent dan geeft dat een hoop ellende en verdriet...
Mijn oma voelde ook iets in haar borst, maar zij werd afgewezen/afgewimpeld door haar huisarts en toen was het nog niet gewoon of bekend een second opinion te vragen/nemen, dus dat liep niet goed af, er vroeg bij zijn is gewenst en noodzakelijk!

----------


## christel1

Ik laat regelmatig mijn borsten controleren en voel er ook elke maand, best na de maandstonden zelf aan...Ik heb regelmatig watercystes in mijn borsten, op zichzelf is dat niet schadelijk maar als ik me ongerust voel ga ik er wel direct mee naar de HA... Wat veel vrouwen niet weten is dat een regelmatige mammografie niet echt goed is voor de borsten en diepliggende tumors kunnen ze er niet mee zien. Ik laat dus liever een echo nemen van mijn borsten omdat dit minder pijnlijk is, zeker voor vrouwen met kleine borsten is het een heel gedoe om een mammo te nemen. 
Bij mijn tweelingzus is het niet ontdekt door een mammografie... ze had pijn en had een mammo gekregen maar daar was niets verdachts op te zien. Na haar bevallingen van haar 3 kinderen wou ze een buikwandcorrectie laten uitvoeren omdat haar spieren echt gescheurd waren van 3 heel zware kinderen op de wereld te zetten (tussen 4 en 5 kilo) en toen hebben ze een RX van haar longen genomen en dan hebben ze ontdekt dat er een tumor zat onder haar borst, op de ribben eigenlijk...
Ze heeft dan direct beslist om een dubbele borstamputatie te ondergaan, chemo gekregen, 6 jaar later is ze hervallen, terug chemo gekregen. Ondertussen had ze ook haar baarmoeder moeten laten verwijderen omdat er een tumor zat op 1 van haar eierstokken... 4 jaar later heeft ze uitzaaiïngen gekregen in de hersenen en ook uitzaaiïngen naar haar rug en heup... 
Gisteren is ze zachtjes ingeslapen, de kanker zat nu verspreid in heel haar lichaam en ze heeft de strijd moeten staken... Hoe jong je ook bent, laten opvolgen is de boodschap..

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Christel,
Mijn innige deelneming!
Verdrietig dat je zus er op zo'n manier moest achter komen, zo lang heeft gevochten en de stijd heeft moeten staken  :Frown: 

Zeker belangrijk om jezelf te controleren op knobbels en eventueel je partner. Als je het niet vertrouwd naar de dokter gaan, mammo laten nemen en vertrouw je het dan nog niet vraag dan om een echo, beter een gerust hart dan een sluipende ziekte!

----------


## Jojo76

Ik controleer het iedere maand zelf en ik ga om het jaar voor een mammografie naar het ziekenhuis. Dit omdat mijn 2 tantes beiden borstkanker hebben (gehad) en ook de moeder van mijn oma en die is daardoor overleden. Een tante is nu een borst kwijt en mijn andere tante loopt met uitzaaiïngen sinds 3.5 jaar nu die worden bestreden maar het de vraag is hoe lang dit nog kan.  :Frown:  Vroeger hadden ze natuurlijk niet de dingen die ze nu wel hebben. Ik ben als de dood dat het mij ook overkomt. Als ik in november 35 word is mij geadviseerd ieder jaar een mammografie te laten maken.

----------


## christel1

Jojo, een mammo laat nooit alles zien, en kan ook slechte gevolgen hebben, daarnaast laat je beter ook een echo doen.... of zelfs gewoon een RX van de longen, bij mijn zus hebben ze zo haar borstkanker ontdekt, niet met een mammo of een echo, de tumor zat op haar ribben onder haar borst en dat konden ze niet zien met een mammo, ter info dus.... mijn tweelingzus is in maart overleden aan borstkanker, spijtig genoeg....

----------


## Jojo76

> Jojo, een mammo laat nooit alles zien, en kan ook slechte gevolgen hebben, daarnaast laat je beter ook een echo doen.... of zelfs gewoon een RX van de longen, bij mijn zus hebben ze zo haar borstkanker ontdekt, niet met een mammo of een echo, de tumor zat op haar ribben onder haar borst en dat konden ze niet zien met een mammo, ter info dus.... mijn tweelingzus is in maart overleden aan borstkanker, spijtig genoeg....


Bedankt voor de waarschuwing en sterkte met het verlies van je zus.

----------

